

Stack Overflow April Fool's: The Paperclip Unicorn - egonschiele
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/ask

======
padobson
I found him too.

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20560722/seunicorn.png>

------
seppo0010
Here's a screenshot for those who can't see it:

<http://i.imgur.com/HVux8.png>

------
DiabloD3
I'm sorry, but I don't see anything.

~~~
Bootvis
You have to type something before it pops up. Try to type some text in both
the title and text fields.

~~~
squirrel
I did, and nothing happens. Maybe the unicorn doesn't like me.

